# Diamond mountain info..



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I am looking at this area for a possible LE archery elk permit this year. I would like to have ANY feed back you guys will give me. No honey holes just general info like how good is the elk herd there. How crowded is the place in august/early sept. How's the access. Whats the average bull size in there. Thanks.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Personally, i would hold out for a better tag. If seeing a LOT of animals is what you are after, then you cannot beat the Manti or Wasatch!
kth


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had family draw tags there in 2 of the past 3 years. Both shot 6 pt. bulls, one might be pushing 300 and the other I think went about 340. The larger bull was probably about as big as you can hope for out there. Most people take 280-300 class bulls. There's lots of private land, but you can find access to public land. You'll need a horse that's steady and can handle the steep, rocky terrain.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots of Private land on the hunt. There is some public. I had a neighbor kill a 320 bull on public on the archery about 3 years ago, so I know it is doable, but you will have to do your homework. I don't really know where the elk are that early but I do know where they hang out this time of year. I was able to tag out a cow elk on diamond last saturday.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

For as long as it takes to get a tag ther are better unit in UT for a limited entry unit the bull's aren't that big and ther is a lot of privet property and they wont your first born to get on it if it a dry year they will be on the privet.


----------

